# Question about using premade shampoo bases



## gigisiguenza (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm curious about making shampoos, and I can't seem to find a recipe/tutorial that explains it in a way I can absorb. I want to make it from scratch, but I'm also cool with using a premade base. The problem is, I have no experience with the premade bases , so I'm looking for pros/cons and recommendations on which is best, as well as how best to use them.

As always , any and all advice is greatly appreciated 

TIA


----------



## lsg (Jun 22, 2016)

I make my own shampoo and conditioners.  This is a great place to get information:   http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/p/hair-care.html


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jun 22, 2016)

TY lsg


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 22, 2016)

I tried out the Stephenson base  from Brambleberry. Out of the sample bottle, it left my hair like straw after 3 washings. I couldn't work up the courage to try it again with additives and ended up chunking it. My hair is of the thin/dyed/frazzly/damaged/dry-but-easily-greasy variety. Maybe it would work better for someone with normal hair. I went back to forking over stupid money on salon shampoos. Sigh.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 24, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I tried out the Stephenson base  from Brambleberry. Out of the sample bottle, it left my hair like straw after 3 washings. I couldn't work up the courage to try it again with additives and ended up chunking it. My hair is of the thin/dyed/frazzly/damaged/dry-but-easily-greasy variety. Maybe it would work better for someone with normal hair. I went back to forking over stupid money on salon shampoos. Sigh.




You have my hair!!! [emoji2]


----------



## dibbles (Jun 24, 2016)

I have tried a shampoo base and conditioner from Aquatech and it was nice as I remember. It's been several years though. I've also used bases from Elements/Essentials by Catalina (not shampoo) and MMS and have been happy with them.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2016)

I hear what you're saying, Gigi. One of the things that has held me back from making my own shampoo is there is not much cross-over between  the ingredients needed for a syndet shampoo and the ingredients I already have in my kitchen, lotion making supplies, and soaping supplies. Most of the main ingredients for a syndet 'poo are also not available from my regular soap/lotion suppliers and tend to be rather pricey. So I've hesitated about jumping into this too -- perhaps a good premade base is a better option for me. I'll be following this thread with interest!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jun 26, 2016)

DeeAnna I'm thinking I'm going to try the premade bases suggested here. 

It seems that liquid soap and shampoo could be interchangeable? If I'm wrong, please clarify


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 26, 2016)

I really want to try making my own shampoo as well. I want to make one with a decyl glucoside base for a more gentle surfactant. I've been doing research on it for a few months. I hate my current shampoo and any of the ones I've liked are a bit too expensive for me to use now. I like the "shea mositure" intensive therapy ones but its a bit too expensive at $10 per (small) bottle. I might just end up forking it over after this bottle of shampoo runs out. 

Unfortunately, as Dee Anna was saying, there isn't much cross over in the soap/lotion world to shampoo. To be honest, syndets are so fascinating to me and I would love to get into them with enough time and money. You can find many of the surfactants you need for shampoo at chemistry connection (save on citric).

Edit: liquid soap and shampoo are not interchangeable. Liquid soap (real soap) is potassium based fatty acids. Just like regular shampoo bars, the high pH will damage hair over time or effect it in unpleasant ways. I tried using liquid soap on my hair about 1.5 years ago and it made my hair look very dead. I do think its WAY better than using a bar soap on your hair (personally) since its easier to distribute and wash out. Plus, its already diluted when it goes on your hair. I still would highly recommend surfactants over liquid soap for your hair though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 27, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> DeeAnna I'm thinking I'm going to try the premade bases suggested here.
> 
> It seems that liquid soap and shampoo could be interchangeable? If I'm wrong, please clarify


No they are not really interchangeable. Liquid soap still has to high a ph. It really needs to be a gentle surfactant based for shampoo, whether liquid or


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jun 27, 2016)

Drats.... so much for that idea LOL


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 27, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> Drats.... so much for that idea LOL


The Sage carries shampoo base
https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Shampoo-Daily-Shampoo-Base.html


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jun 27, 2016)

Ty


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 27, 2016)

What the others have said -- a KOH or NaOH based soap isn't the same as a syndet shampoo. A lye-based soap has the potential to damage hair after long term use due to soap's normal alkaline nature. I just got done trimming off the damage caused by a year of using soap on my hair -- I am not going to risk my poor hair again. :sick:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jun 28, 2016)

Ugh ok shampoo bars are definitely out


----------



## reflection (Aug 27, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I tried out the Stephenson base  from Brambleberry. Out of the sample bottle, it left my hair like straw after 3 washings. I couldn't work up the courage to try it again with additives and ended up chunking it. My hair is of the thin/dyed/frazzly/damaged/dry-but-easily-greasy variety. Maybe it would work better for someone with normal hair. I went back to forking over stupid money on salon shampoos. Sigh.


snappy, did you try the stephenson conditioner too? i'm looking for a silicone-free conditioner to use as a leave-in and was wondering about theirs. it looks like reviews on brambleberry are better for the stephenson conditioner than the shampoo.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 27, 2016)

reflection said:


> snappy, did you try the stephenson conditioner too? i'm looking for a silicone-free conditioner to use as a leave-in and was wondering about theirs. it looks like reviews on brambleberry are better for the stephenson conditioner than the shampoo.



I did try that one, and it wasn't working well for me. My hair is a little challenging though... I have tons of super fine hair which is pretty damaged from coloring it. 

That conditioner was much thinner than I am used to. I tried using a large amount, but that left me greasy and limp. When I tried with a lighter hand, I had snarls.  I didn't fiddle with any additives which might have improved it.

I normally use Aveda Color or Loreal  Eversoft when I run out of the Aveda. The Stephenson reminded me of how my hair felt after going to the beach and using V05.


----------

